# Hunting lease



## 1deerhunter (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anybody know about land i can lease in harris county,for the 2012to2013 season,please let me know,about 50 acres or more,PLEASE LEAVE A PHONE NUMBER, OR EMAIL..THANK YOU


----------

